# American PSA about the new Canada.



## zombiesniper (Jun 28, 2018)

Stay safe out there. lol


----------



## pgriz (Jun 28, 2018)

I don't use the stuff, but it doesn't seem to be that big a deal "up here".  Each province (and territories) is having a different approach to the selling of pot.  Some are legalizing dispensaries, others are apparently reverting to the alcohol sale model that followed the ending of the prohibition (you tell the clerk what you want, and they'll scurry to a back room to get it for you, complete with brown paper bag).  A certain (small) proportion of the population thinks of it as depicted in "Reefer Madness" (the original), while most are looking at it as a curiosity.  We'll find out in a few years whether which provincial approach works best (keeping it out of the hands of minors, curtailing the black market, managing the issues of intoxication, etc.).    One potential benefit may be the availability of standardized and known content, which in turn may allow more controlled testing and determination how many of the supposed benefits are anecdotal wish-ware, and how real are the supposed deleterious effects.  Medical marijuana has been available for a number of years, but we have not had extensive double-blind testing done with controls (that I know of), so it's still hard to get a clear idea of what the reliable effects (and side effects) are.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 28, 2018)

I see nothing wrong with the pharmaceutical use of cannabis PROVIDED it's properly controlled and dispensed like any other narcotic.  As for Mr. Trudeau's "let's just make drugs legal" approach, well... I can only hope that at some point something happens to a member of his family that will demonstrate to him just how wrong he is.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 29, 2018)

I agree with tirediron....


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Jul 13, 2018)

I see nothing wrong with recreational use.


----------



## KmH (Jul 14, 2018)

The primary active substance in marijuana - Tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) - is *NOT* a narcotic.
Narcotics induce sleep, something THC does not do.
Use the medical definition of the term narcotic, not the scare tactic definitions used by law enforcement.

The Reefer Madness myth & the decades long, costly, failure known as the "War On Drugs" continues.
FWIW - I stopped smoking pot at age 30 because I was fed up with the unreliability of sellers.
I see little cause for concern regards recreational use.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 14, 2018)

Recreational marijuana is legal in Oregon. Medical marijuana has been commonly sold here for well over a decade. Both recreational and medical marijuana in Oregon are sold from dispensaries located in many towns and cities, including one located miles outside any town, just off the shoulder of US Highway 26, in the middle of forest lands on the way to the Oregon coast. Life here seems pretty much as it did before legalization. Legalization will not change the essence of life in Canada. You will not notice any changes, except perhaps  the elimination of loads of low-life drug dealers as the suppliers.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 14, 2018)

KmH said:


> The primary active substance in marijuana - Tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) - is *NOT* a narcotic...


nar·cot·ic
närˈkädik/
_noun_

1.
a drug or other substance affecting mood or behavior and sold for non-medical purposes, especially an illegal one.


----------



## john.margetts (Jul 14, 2018)

tirediron said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > The primary active substance in marijuana - Tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) - is *NOT* a narcotic...
> ...


You may have found that definition of narcotic, but it is not correct. The Oxford English Dictionary has : "1. Of substances etc.: having the effect of inducing stupor, sleep, or insensibility.

It is from the Greek verb _narkoun_ which means to benumb. No pharmacist would call THC a narcotic.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 14, 2018)

john.margetts said:


> You may have found that definition of narcotic, but it is not correct. The Oxford English Dictionary has : "1. Of substances etc.: having the effect of inducing stupor, sleep, or *insensibility*.
> 
> It is from the Greek verb _narkoun_ which means to benumb. No pharmacist would call THC a narcotic.


Which is exactly what happens to most of the junkies I've see under the influence.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 14, 2018)

As a wild child of the 60's my college days might have included a little "experimentation".   Personally I never did find it worth the effort. As the owner of a trucking company I really didn't care one way or the other EXCEPT - FMCSA  says you can't drive if you test positive on a pre-employment or random screen. Not only that, but if you DO test positive you can not drive again for any company, (your positive test follows you) until you complete a mandatory SAP program at your expense.  It doesn't matter if you have a medical reason/prescription or using for pleasure,  Marijuana is illegal under federal law, meaning all  “safety sensitive” employees who are subject to federally-mandated drug testing are still prohibited from using the drug. This group of employees includes anyone who operates commercial vehicles, including train engineers, pilots and school bus drivers. At some point that may change but for now that's the way it is. Part of it may have to do with the testing, because of the length of time THC  stays in the body, there is not currently a satisfactory way of determining last use. Right now an off duty driver can legally drink alcohol up to 4 hrs before going on duty. At some point things may change, but until they do, the states that have legalized marijuana ahead of federal changes, have created a nightmare for those that have to follow the federal regulations.


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 14, 2018)

tirediron said:


> I see nothing wrong with the pharmaceutical use of cannabis PROVIDED it's properly controlled and dispensed like any other narcotic.  As for Mr. Trudeau's "let's just make drugs legal" approach, well... I can only hope that at some point something happens to a member of his family that will demonstrate to him just how wrong he is.



Many years ago I did voluntary work for Turning Point for people with Drink Drug and Mental Health issues.  For me I saw how taking drugs ruined and even lead to death, so as long as it is ONLY used for medical then that`s fine but NOT in anyones life time should it be made legal.


----------



## compur (Jul 14, 2018)

Back in the 1960s I lived in the San Francisco Bay Area. In those days the easiest place to buy pot (or anything else one wanted) was to go to Berkeley and walk down a 6-block stretch of Telegraph Avenue that led up to the main entrance to UC Berkeley. There were dealers on every block and they hung out there leaning against the storefronts and as people passed them they would softly state what they had for sale. Pot, LSD, uppers, downers – whatever. When the passersby heard what they wanted to hear they would stop and there would be a brief discussion of price, etc and then the dealer would lead their customer around the corner to a car or an apartment and the deal would be completed.

This activity was well known and very out in the open and it's just not possible that the police and UCB didn't know about it though no attempt was ever made to stop it that I am aware of. Drugs were also sold openly at many rock concerts in those days at very low prices or even given away free in some cases.

In San Francisco, in the Haight-Ashbury district, it was the same thing but even more brazen. Some shops even had crude signs in their windows advertising what drugs could be bought there. There were also coin operated gumball machines along the side walk with drugs instead of gum. Again, with little or no action taken by police. And, it was no secret that this was going on. Tour buses would pass by regularly loaded with gawking tourists eyeballing the “hippies.”


----------



## Warhorse (Jul 15, 2018)

KmH said:


> The primary active substance in marijuana - Tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) - is *NOT* a narcotic.
> Narcotics induce sleep, something THC does not do./QUOTE]
> 
> I experimented with pot in the early to mid seventies, it quite often made me sleepy.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 15, 2018)

in the united states, cocaine is *legally* a narcotic...but *medically* it is not. 
From a U.S. legal perspective, *narcotics* refer to opium, opium derivatives, and their semi-synthetic substitutes.
cocaine and meth are legally considered narcotics, yet neither are narcotics from a medical standpoint.


----------



## terri (Jul 15, 2018)

pixmedic said:


> in the united states, cocaine is *legally* a narcotic...but *medically* it is not.
> From a U.S. legal perspective, *narcotics* refer to opium, opium derivatives, and their semi-synthetic substitutes.
> cocaine and meth are legally considered narcotics, yet neither are narcotics from a medical standpoint.


There you go.  But we know that John also gets twitchy over the use/misuse of the word "organic," so don't hold it against him.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 15, 2018)

terri said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > in the united states, cocaine is *legally* a narcotic...but *medically* it is not.
> ...



@tirediron just roll up a fattie, blaze it up, and put on some pink floyd...


----------



## CoolGirl (Sep 10, 2018)

My brother vapes marijuana regularly and not for medical purposes. I'm worried about him. He doesn't want to listen to anybody. Doesn't afraid of having problems with the law. But what's more important he doesn't care about his health.
He had crazy friends when was a teenager and we missed that moment I think. Now he's almost addicted to it.
I'm reading the article on Vapingdaily about side effects of marijuana and health risks. 
It's getting worse and worse. I see that he's fading. 
How can I persuade him to go to the doctor? I was trying to make him do that, but he's stubborn.
Sorry if I wrote this in the wrong place for that, but I like photographs and it's my hobby, but saw this thread and decided to ask for help.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 10, 2018)

Look into your local addictions centres or government programs for help and how to proceed.

Realistically though, it is the same as any other addiction. Unless he is ready to look for help you are not going to get very far.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 10, 2018)

After dealing with addiction in a family member for years, I can truthfully say there isn't anything really that "you" can do except wait. Most drug addictions are multi faceted problems which involve other medical or mental related problems. By gathering information on resources now you will be better prepared to help your brother when he's ready to receive help. Sadly an addict usually has to reach a critical low point in their life before they are ready to change. What that low point might be varies, for some losing a job, for others jail, for others a near death overdose. You can't beat yourself up, your brother is the problem, and your brother has to make the decision to get help. Nothing you say or do will convince him.


----------



## AlanKlein (Sep 10, 2018)

Just what we need.  More stupid people running around in society and driving while under the influence.


----------



## Philmar (Sep 21, 2018)

tirediron said:


> I see nothing wrong with the pharmaceutical use of cannabis PROVIDED it's properly controlled and dispensed like any other narcotic.  As for Mr. Trudeau's "let's just make drugs legal" approach, well... I can only hope that at some point something happens to a member of his family that will demonstrate to him just how wrong he is.



Weed is relatively harmless compared to alcohol and our society legalized the consumption of alcohol decades ago. If something alcohol related happens to a member of his family would you be supporting Prohibition?


----------



## Philmar (Sep 21, 2018)

nar·cot·ic
närˈkädik/
_noun_

1.
a drug or other substance affecting mood or behavior and sold for non-medical purposes, especially an illegal one.

Sounds like chocolate and alcohol would qualify as 'narcotics'


----------



## Philmar (Sep 21, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Many years ago I did voluntary work for Turning Point for people with Drink Drug and Mental Health issues.  For me I saw how taking drugs ruined and even lead to death, so as long as it is ONLY used for medical then that`s fine but NOT in anyones life time should it be made legal.



Drugs...ok, but weed? Weed ruined lives and lead to death? You must be referring to other drugs. What about alcohol? You think it is fine to be sold and consumed? I've seen the damage alcohol has done to peoples' lives. Every Friday and Saturday night there's fights between drunks - not [people high on cannabis.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 21, 2018)

Separating "weed" [sic] from "drugs" is like separating beer from hard liquor; it's all the same, some is just a little more potent.  While there's no doubt that alcohol has a detrimental effect on many, the key difference between alcohol and narcotics is:  VERY few alcoholics resort to robbery or violence to get their next drink.  If you think that Cannabis doesn't cause ruined lives and death you may want to familiarize yourself a little better with just how much of it people like Pablo Escobar are responsible for producing.  While I can't say from first-hand knowledge, rumour on the street is, he may have hurt one or two people...

The main issue with the legalization of cannibis however is that there is NO accurate roadside tests for it.  There are a number of tests in use, but they are at best only about 60% accurate, which means that drug addicts can be as high as kites, get into their car, and cause an accident with relative impunity.


----------



## AlanKlein (Sep 21, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Separating "weed" [sic] from "drugs" is like separating beer from hard liquor; it's all the same, some is just a little more potent.  While there's no doubt that alcohol has a detrimental effect on many, the key difference between alcohol and narcotics is:  VERY few alcoholics resort to robbery or violence to get their next drink.  If you think that Cannabis doesn't cause ruined lives and death you may want to familiarize yourself a little better with just how much of it people like Pablo Escobar are responsible for producing.  While I can't say from first-hand knowledge, rumour on the street is, he may have hurt one or two people...
> 
> The main issue with the legalization of cannibis however is that there is NO accurate roadside tests for it.  There are a number of tests in use, but they are at best only about 60% accurate, which means that drug addicts can be as high as kites, get into their car, and cause an accident with relative impunity.



 On average, roughly 40 percent of inmates who are incarcerated for violent offenses were under the influence of alcohol during the time of their crime.  Isn't that what Cavanaugh is being accused of?  
https://www.alcoholrehabguide.org/alcohol/crimes/


----------



## AlanKlein (Sep 21, 2018)

Philmar said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > I see nothing wrong with the pharmaceutical use of cannabis PROVIDED it's properly controlled and dispensed like any other narcotic.  As for Mr. Trudeau's "let's just make drugs legal" approach, well... I can only hope that at some point something happens to a member of his family that will demonstrate to him just how wrong he is.
> ...



*World Health **Organization**: Harmful alcohol use kills 3 million globally in 2016  *
WHO: Harmful alcohol use kills 3 million globally in 2016

Arguing that weed use isn't as bad as alcohol would be like saying that cancer isn't as bad as hanging.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 21, 2018)

AlanKlein said:


> ... On average, roughly 40 percent of inmates who are incarcerated for violent offenses were under the influence of alcohol during the time of their crime.  Isn't that what Cavanaugh is being accused of?
> https://www.alcoholrehabguide.org/alcohol/crimes/


Not familiar with that case, and while the statistic seems reasonable to me, there are two points to consider:

(1)  how many of that 40% were under the influence of alcohol exclusively, vice a combination of alcohol and drugs; and

(2)  they committed crimes while under the influence, but were they committing crimes with the intent of obtaining more alcohol, or simply because they were intoxicated?


----------



## AlanKlein (Sep 21, 2018)

tirediron said:


> AlanKlein said:
> 
> 
> > ... On average, roughly 40 percent of inmates who are incarcerated for violent offenses were under the influence of alcohol during the time of their crime.  Isn't that what Cavanaugh is being accused of?
> ...



Does it matter?


----------



## tirediron (Sep 21, 2018)

AlanKlein said:


> Does it matter?


Only insofar as it relates to the "drugs are harmless, alcohol is what is truly evil" argument put forth so frequently.


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 21, 2018)

Up in smoke Man .


----------



## AlanKlein (Sep 22, 2018)

tirediron said:


> AlanKlein said:
> 
> 
> > Does it matter?
> ...



Don;t understand your point.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 22, 2018)

tirediron said:


> AlanKlein said:
> 
> 
> > Does it matter?
> ...



It's a lot like the "weed is the same as heroin" and leads to the same types of problems argument that you are putting forth...misguided and built upon old, unsubstantiated fears. Typical of the *Reefer Madness *school of education that was prevalent during your youth.

Just LOOK at these degenerates, dancing to jazz music...

" _debauchery,violence,murder,suicide, and the inevitable end of the marijuana addict:hopeless insanity_!"


----------



## AlanKlein (Sep 22, 2018)

Derrel said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > AlanKlein said:
> ...



Who used those old arguments?   I said said pot is dangerous, not as dangerous as alcohol, but causes many auto deaths on the roads and hurts people medically (physically and psychologically) especially youngsters.  As an aside, would you want your young daughter going to a party with guys and girls where everyone was getting high smoking pot?  OK, they could be bringing illegal weed.  But once it's legalized, it becomes more prevalent and customary and OK to use.  So you know it will be at the party.  I'm glad my daughter is an adult.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 22, 2018)

AlanKlein said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



Sorry Alan, I was referring to Tirediron's repeated use of marijuana as a "narcotic", references to how dangerous it is, and what degenerates people who use marijuana are. As far as under-young teens smoking pot: that's illegal. However, if the hyperbolic shoe fits...

Marijuana is legal in Oregon. I have lived here my whole life. It's no more spreading to non-users than it was before it was legal. Same degree of usage,percentage wise. Making something legal does not immediately make its use or purchase skyrocket, as you are implying...studies show that degree of use of drugs stays more or less equal under illegal or legal status of the drug in question. What making  marijuana legal DOES do though is it takes away police and judicial system authority to send black males to prison for 5 years for a joint of weed that's the equivalent of two glasses of white wine. And it makes it impossible to confiscate a car from a Mexican driver because he has "an ounce of weed" in the vehicle and was thus committing a "felony crime".

Let's take your argument that, if we make heroin legal, that it will suddenly become commonplace, normal,regular. Nope. Millions of people will not suddenly go out and become heroin users. To imply that they will, because of legalization, is spouting the old myths and lies. Reefer Madness all over again. Pot is not "dangerous", any more so than white wine is "dangerous", and beer is "dangerous". Seriously. All pretty similar, except alcohol makes people's motor skills and judgement extremely poor, extremely quickly.


----------



## AlanKlein (Sep 22, 2018)

Derrel said:


> AlanKlein said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



Regarding usage by children, it's a mixed bag.  From the Oregon article. New Study Highlights Effect of Marijuana Legalization on Oregon Youths

Adolescents who were not currently using marijuana did not become more inclined to use after the law was passed.
Adolescents who were already using pot “significantly increased” their marijuana use after it became legal.
Legalization had less of an effect on adult marijuana use.
Also,:
The National Institute on Drug Abuse suggests that the use of recreational marijuana can “lead to the development of problem use, known as marijuana use disorder, which takes the form of addiction in severe cases.” Some studiessuggest that 30 percent of marijuana users may have a form of marijuana use disorder. Other scientific studies suggest that adolescents are more likely to develop a use disorder if they regularly use marijuana before age 18.


----------



## AlanKlein (Sep 22, 2018)

If you consider college students as children, then their use has gone up in Oregon.  Second study finds Oregon college students reporting more marijuana use following legalization

Unfortunately, our NJ governor where I live is pushing legalization.  I'm opposed.  We've got enough stupid people walking and driving round here already without needing more.   We kid ourselves when we think that these things don;t hurt our society more.


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 22, 2018)

People who use pot or white wine or beer aren't inherently stupid. Most of them are just regular, responsible folks like you and me. Some are educated and smart, some are brilliant, and some are stupid. When it is legalized you won't have any more or less stupidity round there than already exists.


----------



## AlanKlein (Sep 22, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> People who use pot or white wine or beer aren't inherently stupid. Most of them are just regular, responsible folks like you and me. Some are educated and smart, some are brilliant, and some are stupid. When it is legalized you won't have any more or less stupidity round there than already exists.



I didn't mean to imply they were stupid before using pot, just that they become stupid afterwards.  At least that's the effect it had on me when I was smoking the stuff.  But then, my memory isn't what it use to be before using it.


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 22, 2018)

Funny i smoked it for years through high school and at concerts then eventually stopped no problems as its none addicting that does not lead to any drug related crimes. no one goes on a robbery spree to get more money to buy more pot or on week long binges like crack heads and alcoholics and there is no comparison to liquor or other drugs that are highly addictive that can put people in crazed state of mind or the need of rehab or 12 steps please. Just  legalize it and be done with it then eliminate the street dealers lacing it with toxic chemicals sending people to the ER or Morgue. sell it like cigarettes to people of age appropriate only and use any state taxes collected for road and unsafe bridge repairs.Some people need to smoke it just so they can unwind from being a uptight ass.The worst side effect i ever had was eating  bag of cookies,have cotton mouth or forget things short term memory loss wow so dangerous.


----------



## Philmar (Sep 25, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> People who use pot or white wine or beer aren't inherently stupid. Most of them are just regular, responsible folks like you and me. Some are educated and smart, some are brilliant, and some are stupid. When it is legalized you won't have any more or less stupidity round there than already exists.



In fact you have completely sober people making stupid comments about weed...comparing it to addictive narcotics.


----------

